# Grappling Multiple Opponents?



## Makalakumu (Jan 7, 2005)

Is this even possible?  I've experimented with this a few times and it has not turned out well.  Are there any styles that attempt to deal with this situation?  If so, what techniques would they use?


----------



## Lisa (Jan 7, 2005)

Let me tell you a story 

 We used to have Open Mat on Fridays where some of us would come and grapple.  There was no class per say... we would just roll and have fun.  Usually food was involved at some point too.

 Anyways... two of the guys, decided that they were gonna tag team my instructor.  How did it end?  Well lets just say that one of the guys decided to leave with what was left of his dignity.


----------



## MJS (Jan 7, 2005)

The most common thing people think when they hear BJJ is ground.  While it is a ground based art, there are many techs. that can be applied while in a standing position.  Of course, slight modifications will need to be made.

Of course, being on the ground in a mult attacker situation is the ground, but one thing that BJJ will teach you is how to properly get back to your feet.

In addition, its also possible to use one attacker as a shield against the others.  

Mike


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 7, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Let me tell you a story
> 
> We used to have Open Mat on Fridays where some of us would come and grapple. There was no class per say... we would just roll and have fun. Usually food was involved at some point too.
> 
> Anyways... two of the guys, decided that they were gonna tag team my instructor. How did it end? Well lets just say that one of the guys decided to leave with what was left of his dignity.


  So how did your instructor manage it?  Doing this with two or more kids is one thing, but two grown adults.... 

  - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Jan 7, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So how did your instructor manage it?  Doing this with two or more kids is one thing, but two grown adults....
> 
> - Ceicei


 Well, take into consideration that the skill levels of the two guys were a lot less then my instructors.  The other thing I notice about my instructor is his patience when grappling.  Ask Fight with Attitude what happened, just maybe he has a better insight to this then I do


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 7, 2005)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Well, take into consideration that the skill levels of the two guys were a lot less then my instructors. The other thing I notice about my instructor is his patience when grappling. Ask Fight with Attitude what happened, just maybe he has a better insight to this then I do


  Ok, I'll ask him in a PM and see if he will reply here.  Thank you.

  - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Jan 7, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll ask him in a PM and see if he will reply here.  Thank you.
> 
> - Ceicei


 no problem... I can't however guarantee he will tell the truth but maybe just his version of it


----------



## Fight with attitude (Jan 7, 2005)

That was an interesting day  ...I don't know how my teacher did it...we started standing and one of us would try and lock up with him and the other would try and get his back...I think we ended up getting his back a few times but couldn't choke him out...he stacked us up one on top of each other and tap us out one after the other.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 7, 2005)

As said person...

 Patience is the key, and knowing how to keep yourself out of trouble, even if just barely.

 You got to keep just enough control on each person to not get tapped at any given time, and then you got to stick them in each others way so that they have to fight around each other.

 This is done by some very deliberate set ups where you let them get where you want. By giving them something very close to what they want and then taking it away.

 You also got to really know how to use your legs, something a lot of people don't really get.  You need to be able to control one person with either your arms or legs... ok, keep "safe", and tap the other with whatever you got left.

 The other thing is you got to be good at reversing a postition, cause if you end up on top of one person, the other will end up on top of you, if you can reverse you end up on top of both...  It won't last, but it gives you a opportunity to attack without threat.

 And, you got to be able to slap submissions on FAST, cause if the door opens for one, it will shut very quickly.

 Last random thought, don't let yourself get mounted, side mounted or otherwise pinned, as soon as that happens you are done.  You have to be mobile, and always keep one of them between you and the other one of them.

 Ok one more thing MOBILITY.

 It's not easy, but then neither is striking with 2 people, but it is definately possible.


----------



## RMACKD (Jan 8, 2005)

Ricardo De La Riva discusses multiple opponents in his Ultimate Streetfighter series and I heard it was pretty good. http://www.panthervideostore.com/catalogv2/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/51/products_id/64Joe Moreira also seems to have a video on that but I have no clue about the contents.


----------



## SammyB57 (Jan 8, 2005)

Throws/takedowns on concrete = knockouts.


----------



## Bod (Jan 12, 2005)

Learn to throw people one handed, and on to their front rather than their back.

This allows you to throw without becoming tied up. Throwing onto the front is illegal in many grappling styles. I wonder why...


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 15, 2005)

I could see that it could be done using standing up grappling such as Dumog or Aikido (etc..) techniques. Paul Vunak, one of my favorite JKD instructors, has a training tape entitled "mass attack" where he gives the low down for multiple attackers and the type of response the JKD person can offer. One thing I would never want and that is to end up on the ground with two street fighters opposing me...it's a whole different ballgame than a few guys fighting you "fair" in a ring.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 17, 2005)

A whole lot of Grappling as already stated can be used standing and on the ground. And that is a good approach (understanding technique vs. range) to a better understanding of technique in general. I use a lot of ground techinque in the clinch range. If it fits my style and I can make it work, then I use it. The clinch does not have to be a "stalling or stalemate" position like we see in MMA competitions. It's a good oppurtunity for submissions. 

*What was the question again?LOL* Along with my upper post, then it is feasible to grapple two opponents. But on the ground and on the street, even for the best of them, it would be tough and dangerous.

But given that there are no rules in the street then maybe one could effectively grapple two opponents although I would not look to try it.


----------



## Grubic (Jan 31, 2005)

We used to have an exercise where it would be 2 on 1.  The only way the single person could "win" would be to have the 2 other guys be in each others way.  Throw one of them into the other and hope that it created enough of a window to "walk away" from the fight.  If you have to make the 2 of them tap out, that on the other hand, makes things alot harder.  Only way I've done it a few times is by throwing one into the other and while they are trying to get their composure slap on a submission onto one of them and hope they tap quick.  Then its an even game with the last remaining guy.  Just my 2 cents.

Grubic.


----------



## still learning (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello, From what I understanding in the real fighting on the ground with two or more people, if you are the single person , you will most likely lose.  Skill is important,but with no rules?  Then again who is the attackers and their skills too.?  So the question becomes not the same for everyone(the answers)?  

 But at least you can practice and find out how you would have done? and learn how to prepare for one? .......Aloha   (endurance is important too?)


----------

